# Air Force - AEC training at Cornawall



## AirTac (10 Jul 2006)

When I looked into AEC training during my recruitment, it stated that AEC training takes place at Cornwall for a period of 7-9 months.
However, new information says that it is two months. After looking into it, it turns out the basic course is two months and from there you enter specialty training. Which composes the remaining 5-7 mos.
I was also told that there would be a break between the two courses, the basic and the specialty training, and that it was expected to get posted to go on OJT for that interim.
I am to begin the Cornwall training this November.
My question is this, is it true that the course is no longer continuous?  And there there indeed is a wait after the finish of the basic course long enough to merit a posting for OJT?


----------



## airforcedave (11 Jul 2006)

I will see you at Cornwall for the November course.

As for the course being broken up, it is not true.

You are supposed to be posted to a base for pre course OJT.  This is where you complete the precourse training pack before getting to Cornwall.  The precourse pack is supposed to take some time off the course.  It covers basic AEC history, acronyms and other flight things.  This precourse period last close to two months, starts in September and ends in late October.  You get a giant package to study and do tests online, which are spread across this two month period.  I believe the last test is on October 20th.  After sucessfully completing the pre course bit, you'll head to cornwall.   

In Cornwall, there is a core phase that everyone does, which should extend untill or a bit after the Christmas leave period.  Then you will be seperated into either VFR, IFR or weapons and continue on.  

If you graduate, you get posted to your actual unit to complete a check out phase and then you are ready to control.  

Hope that answers your question somewhat.


----------



## AirTac (11 Jul 2006)

That's perfect friend. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Judy (11 Jul 2006)

I did that training a year ago, so if you guys have other questions about Cornwall feel free to PM me.


----------



## Sympatico (20 Aug 2006)

I am very very very interested in transferring over to this Trade as a REG F.

I am presently a Naval Reservist, But I am worried about moving way too far from home as i'm still young and wanna make a life. Can I be posted To Ottawa, ON  or Valcartier PQ? Or are those 2 off limits for newbies, cause if i Can be posted there I would sign up right now.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## aesop081 (20 Aug 2006)

Sympatico said:
			
		

> I am very very very interested in transferring over to this Trade as a REG F.
> 
> I am presently a Naval Reservist, But I am worried about moving way too far from home as i'm still young and wanna make a life. Can I be posted To Ottawa, ON  or Valcartier PQ? Or are those 2 off limits for newbies, cause if i Can be posted there I would sign up right now.
> 
> Thanks in Advance



You will be posted wherever the military needs you.......you get to state your preferences, but thats all they are...PREFERENCES.....If you dont want to take the chance to move away from mom and dad......DONT JOIN !!


----------



## Sympatico (20 Aug 2006)

Well that wasn't what I mean but thanks for being Blunt.

I meant like i have a fiancee, so let's say they don't use my preferences and send me to wherever, how long do I have to get ready to go?

I had a buddy that transferred reg F clerk, and got posted to St-Jean(his preference). So what are my chances of lucking out?


----------



## aesop081 (20 Aug 2006)

Sympatico said:
			
		

> Well that wasn't what I mean but thanks for being Blunt.



Thats what i do.......



> I meant like i have a fiancee, so let's say they don't use my preferences and send me to wherever, how long do I have to get ready to go?



That you have a fiancee is not the military's fault.  When you graduate from AEC training, you will be told where you are posted and a date to be there.



> I had a buddy that transferred reg F clerk, and got posted to St-Jean(his preference). So what are my chances of lucking out?



Its just like scratch and win tickets, you win some, you lose some.  I would like to stay at my current base but......


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (20 Aug 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> You will be posted wherever the military needs you.......you get to state your preferences, but thats all they are...PREFERENCES.....If you dont want to take the chance to move away from mom and dad......DONT JOIN !!



He already did join.  

Looks like to me like what you do is be rude to someone asking a simple question.

 :


----------



## aesop081 (20 Aug 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> He already did join.



Transfer would have been a better term ?



> Looks like to me like what you do is be rude to someone asking a simple question.
> 
> :



he asked a simple question and i gave him an straight answer. His original post stated that if he was posted to location X, he would sign up now. And i pointed out that if you can't or wont move......you are considering the wrong line of work.  I'm sick of those who pull the "post me and i'll get out" card and the "i wont join unless i got to location X or Y".....its because of those people that i got posted 3 times in 12 months and i will be again in the near future.

I'll try to be nicer though...just for you MRM  ;D


----------



## Sympatico (20 Aug 2006)

HAHA it's ok. You were a bit rude , but im just a clueless reservist.  

I will transfer but i'll wait until my life is in place and I know my fiancee will come. 

The response was great but just lacks a certain finesse.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Aug 2006)

Sympatico said:
			
		

> The response was great but just lacks a certain finesse.



Story of my life......


----------



## Judy (26 Aug 2006)

Sympatico,

The chances of you being posted to Ottawa or Valcartier are less than 1%, and that's being generous.

If you go weapons out of Cornwall, then you're heading to North Bay for another course, then either A) Staying in NB, or B) going to Cold Lake, Bagotville, or various US postings.

If you go ATC then you'll be off to one of the busier air bases in Canada. ATC is really undermanned right now, so you'd be posted to somewhere like Cold Lake, Moose Jaw, Bagotville, Greenwood or Comox.

There are a few AEC postings in Ottawa, but those are staff positions and for people who are further along in their career - not newly trained AECs.  

As for Valcartier - I know they have a tower there, but you wont be sent there.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (27 Aug 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> I'll try to be nicer though...just for you MRM  ;D



Aww, come on, no you won't!   ;D

We gots to take it easy on them thar young fellers sometimes.... ;D


----------



## airforcedave (6 Sep 2006)

As for posting, Judy is spot on about where you will probably end up.   

However, if you end up going IFR control, they have apparently gone full steam ahead in concentrating all IFR, radar or non tower, control in either Montreal or Edmonton.  So all western ATC sectors, such as comox, moose jaw, and cold lake will have their IFR control done through uplinks in a control centre in Edmonton.  All eastern ATC sectors will concentrate on Montreal.  The plan is to have montreal manned by 2008 and edmonton by 2009.  This comes straight from the mouth of my boss.  However, they have been trying to do this for like a decade or two now, so everyone is taking it with a grain of salt, but someone higher up has rejuvinated this project.  If you go to the North Bay 22 Wing website and look at the squadrons listed you will notice 29 squadron, which is infact the new montreal unit.  

So you may infact get posted to some base in Canada as an IFR controller, but may end up in these two places after the dust settles.  

Here is the link if you want to check it out.  http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/22wing/squadron/squadron_e.asp 

DC


----------



## Judy (7 Sep 2006)

DC said:
			
		

> However, if you end up going IFR control, they have apparently gone full steam ahead in concentrating all IFR, radar or non tower, control in either Montreal or Edmonton.  So all western ATC sectors, such as comox, moose jaw, and cold lake will have their IFR control done through uplinks in a control centre in Edmonton.



Yup, that is the plan for the future, but new IFR controllers are still being sent to the traditional places for now.


----------



## Garry (20 Sep 2006)

Re "centre's" for IFR control and a firm date.

Hey, it could happen, but I'm with Judy- don't hold your breath.

I was told every year for six years- "next year Edmonton"...LOL...even had four friends posted to Edmonton to implement the change. 

Heck, I even went on course to learn the new equipment.

Long story short, I'm retired and it still isn't in.

On the positive side, much of the hold up was the interface with NavCanada, and they're pretty much on line. It could happen.......

When it does happen, you're goping to like the new equipment. Much of it currently being implemented now in the various RATCONS, head and shoulders above the old gear.

Good luck, enjoy the trade.

Hey DC, say Hi to your WATCO for me...ask him if he still pushes pennies 

Cheers-Garry


----------



## Bullit (20 Sep 2006)

Center are still alive, but we don't know for how long. Maats equipments is dead and replaced with rpds2 (made by us for us (ATESS)). now the decision is where to implement the rpds2 (on base, center, North-bay....who knows!). Decision should come to your ear pretty soon

cheers!


----------



## airforcedave (20 Sep 2006)

I'll be sure to mention it to him Garry.   Sounds like an entertaining story is going to come out of this.   ;D

DC


----------



## yfz450_girl (13 Oct 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> Thats what i do.......
> 
> That you have a fiancee is not the military's fault.  When you graduate from AEC training, you will be told where you are posted and a date to be there.
> 
> Its just like scratch and win tickets, you win some, you lose some.  I would like to stay at my current base but......



Easy now...dude's just asking some questions


----------



## yfz450_girl (13 Oct 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> Transfer would have been a better term ?
> 
> he asked a simple question and i gave him an straight answer. His original post stated that if he was posted to location X, he would sign up now. And i pointed out that if you can't or wont move......you are considering the wrong line of work.  I'm sick of those who pull the "post me and i'll get out" card and the "i wont join unless i got to location X or Y".....its because of those people that i got posted 3 times in 12 months and i will be again in the near future.
> 
> I'll try to be nicer though...just for you MRM  ;D



I think somebody's bitter...


----------



## yfz450_girl (13 Oct 2006)

DC said:
			
		

> As for posting, Judy is spot on about where you will probably end up.
> 
> However, if you end up going IFR control, they have apparently gone full steam ahead in concentrating all IFR, radar or non tower, control in either Montreal or Edmonton.  So all western ATC sectors, such as comox, moose jaw, and cold lake will have their IFR control done through uplinks in a control centre in Edmonton.  All eastern ATC sectors will concentrate on Montreal.  The plan is to have montreal manned by 2008 and edmonton by 2009.  This comes straight from the mouth of my boss.  However, they have been trying to do this for like a decade or two now, so everyone is taking it with a grain of salt, but someone higher up has rejuvinated this project.  If you go to the North Bay 22 Wing website and look at the squadrons listed you will notice 29 squadron, which is infact the new montreal unit.
> 
> ...



Sorry dude, I think MAATS is canned, thats the rumour anyways.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (13 Oct 2006)

yfz450_girl said:
			
		

> I think somebody's bitter...



Umm.  That post was almost 2 months ago...just so you know.   ;D


----------



## yfz450_girl (13 Oct 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Umm.  That post was almost 2 months ago...just so you know.   ;D



You have a point...hopefully he's feeling better ;D


----------



## newaecgirl (13 Oct 2006)

Just going back to the topic at hand.  I am scheduled to start my BOTP in about a week, and I am wondering how SLT training fits into the training picture for an AEC ( I may or may not test out as my french speaking is out of practice).  I know I have to do OJT, but if there is a gap between BOTP and SLT will I be sitting in a holding pl or will I be posted for some OJT?


----------



## airforcedave (15 Oct 2006)

There should really be no wait between the end of BOTP and SLT as they both housed within the Mega.  You'll simply move floors and continue trucking along.  BOTP and SLT are typically done before any AEC training.  

The only thing SLT will do is delay your course loading for AEC Basic in Cornwall.  You'll do however much time is needed in SLT and then be posted prohibited to a wing to do your precourse package, which I'm currently doing right now.  The package is approximately 7 weeks long.  There is a test every week.  Pass and you go to Cornwall. Easy.  Then there is just getting through Cornwall and checking out, but thats a problem for another day.  ;D

The only other effect of having a French profile is you might get posted to Bagotville (which can be good or bad news).

Feel free to send me a PM if you have any more questions regarding training and such, as I will be going to be put through Cornwall in November.  

Hope that helps

DC


----------



## yfz450_girl (17 Oct 2006)

And if either of you have any questions about Cornwall PM me...I used to instruct there.  Good luck!


----------



## bw (31 Oct 2006)

Does anyone know where I might find a timetable for AEC 2007 course start dates?

Attempting to plan ahead knowing that its just a plan.


----------



## yfz450_girl (1 Nov 2006)

Try the CFSACO homepage...it might be posted there.


----------



## Smurfjet (8 Nov 2006)

Do AECs also work on E3s or is that a different specialty?


----------



## aesop081 (8 Nov 2006)

Smurfjet said:
			
		

> Do AECs also work on E3s or is that a different specialty?



They do in fact work on E-3s both in the US and with NATO in Germany.....met a few of them earlier this year.


----------



## Smurfjet (9 Nov 2006)

Thanks for that  

How do you end up on an E3 anyway?


----------



## Bullit (9 Nov 2006)

first you try to be selected on the weapons side of the trade, after that it is you career manager who post you on a E3 position.


good luck


----------

